# Pet Chicken Saves Family



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now I'm not one to keep a chicken in the house. (other than some chicks) But I'm glad it worked out for them! :2thumb: Way to go!

A family in Alma Center, Wisconsin credits their adopted pet chicken for saving their lives from a huge house fire. The smoke detectors were not functioning, and the sleeping couple only awoke because of the chicken's commotion. The couple, the chicken and one of their two cats escaped unharmed but the home was completely destroyed in the blaze, and unfortunately their other cat died. The fire began in the attic above the attached garage but investigators have not determined the cause.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/pet-chicken-saves-family-fire-191000075.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm happy for them but I think I'll just let our 7 dogs do the sentry work for us.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am betting the chicken started the fire in the first place. You simply cannot trust a house chicken!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Our chickens are great lookouts. If they see anyone, look out! They will mob anyone, including strangers, looking for handouts. Definitely not attack chickens, even the rooster.  Glad the family is safe though.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We had a chicken for a few months before he escaped his pen (hence hi name, Houdini). He thought he was a parrot, always trying to get on your shoulders.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

As a firefighter, I'm glad the family is safe but it does bug me a little (alright alot :gaah that they didn't have working smoke alarms.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Too bad about the cat dieing. 

If it had been the chicken insted of the cat, they could have had chicken dinner !


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

BillM said:


> Too bad about the cat dieing.
> 
> If it had been the chicken instead of the cat, they could have had chicken dinner !


They can just pretend they are at a Chinese restaurant.
Chicken, cat same,same.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Awwwww....I'm really sorry about the lost kitty.  And I'm sure they'll never eat their brave alarm chicken after this. :congrat:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Chinese Delite*



backlash said:


> They can just pretend they are at a Chinese restaurant.
> Chicken, cat same,same.


Kitty Choumein ?


----------

